# Confused about the Turtles



## Samson 9 (29 January 2010)

Just received this Book offer from ASF. Looked interesting.

Trading from Your Gut: How to Use Right Brain Instinct & Left Brain Smarts to Become a Master Trader
by Curtis M Faith

RRP: $29.95, Our Price: $23.95 -- You Save: $6.00

Description

                          January Book of the Month - Save 20%

Please note this is a pre-release special - books shipping from 31st January 2010

Original Turtle trader Curtis Faith gives active traders the tools for finessing the art of the trade, to blend instinct and technique. 
·	Duplicates Faith's winning style of trading that blends intuition, analysis, and discipline. 
·	Teaches active traders how to hone their edge by recognizing and mastering principles of trading psychology.
·	Author of the global bestseller Way of the Turtle delivers unique insights on trading psychology and how to use them to your advantage. 
In Trading from Your Gut , original Turtle Trader and bestselling author Curtis Faith shows active traders how to profit from combining right brain skills (i.e., instinct) with left brain analysis. Drawing from his expertise in trading psychology and the Turtle trading method, Faith gives readers the tools to become a master trader. 

        - - - - - - - - - - - - snip - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -  

About Curtis M Faith

Curtis M. Faith was the most successful of all the Turtles, earning more than $30 million for Richard Dennis while trading as a Turtle in his early 20s. He has become one of the industry's leading pioneers of mechanical trading systems and software. He is currently the head of research and development for Trading Blox, LLC and runs an Internet forum at tradingblox.com/forum.

        - - - - - - - - - - - - snip - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Goggled around and found this.

http://www.turtletrader.com/curtis-faith-david-penn-trading-gut.html

Now I am confused.  Anybody knows who is bending the truth slightly?

Sam


----------

